# Elgin Twin Brake Strap



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2017)

Howdy

Anyone have an Elgin Twin brake strap they'd be willing to part with? Let me know!

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 22, 2017)

...for my own curiosity I'd like to see a pic.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-bar-help.104047/#post-678783


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2017)

Based on what @scrubbinrims says in the above thread, the one shown is just a longer strap and not original...

I still have not seen a picture of one.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 22, 2017)

It's different and doesn't just wrap around the rear dropout, but uses the hole.
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2017)

Still looking. I'd be happy with even a picture...

Thanks
Chad


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a ton of brake straps if you can drum up a pic...I can check my stash.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have a ton of brake straps if you can drum up a pic...I can check my stash.



Share the wealth Mark! I'm using bailing wire & bent up nails over here!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Share the wealth Mark! I'm using bailing wire & bent up nails over here!



How many do you need?  I have a couple boxes of Wald straps.  I could send you some.  They are just standard not for the Elgin above.


----------



## ace (Apr 5, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> How many do you need?  I have a couple boxes of Wald straps.  I could send you some.  They are just standard not for the Elgin above.




This what your looking for? Only one I've ever come across.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm not sure, could be. @scrubbinrims is this what I'm looking for?
Thanks Chris
Chad



ace said:


> This what your looking for? Only one I've ever come across.View attachment 446635 View attachment 446636 View attachment 446637


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 5, 2017)

I think that's if, if not, it's like that and will suffice nicely.
Chris


----------



## ace (Apr 5, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think that's if, if not, it's like that and will suffice nicely.
> Chris




$22 shipped?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

If that's it, then we need to ask @Joe Buffardi to start slangin' them


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm still not sure how it all fits together. But if it works, I'll be sure to provide dimensions to recreate.

Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

@redline1968 In your twin 40 gallery pics it appears your bike has its original Twin specific brake strap. Would you be so kind as to take some pictures of it?

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 5, 2017)

I have about 3000 of these type brackets


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have about 3000 of these type brackets


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 5, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have about 3000 of these type brackets



I only need one.looks like it would use some sort of shoulder bolt on one end and the other connects to the brake arm?it would need to pivot for wheel adjustment.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

I still say they used a long brake arm strap.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I still say they used a long brake arm strap.




That's the same one I had on my Elgin twin bar...
This is the closest I have in my parts cabinet.


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 6, 2017)

does @John have a Twin ?


----------

